
Ask HN: Want to learn the epidemiology/virology behind COVID19. Where do I look? - shry4ns
I would appreciate insightful articles that go in depth but explain concepts in a layman&#x27;s language. Thanks!
======
drac89
You can start from wikipedia[1] and especially checkout references part.

Unfortunately as you go deep it's really hard to find articles in layman's
language. I think it's because articles in layman's language are more
targeting the average reader.

I hope someone can comment with a good article.

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Coronavirus_disease_2019](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Coronavirus_disease_2019)

------
rolph
there is a lot of jargon to it and the background information could easily
fill an average bookcase.

wikipedia is a good place to start as the inline links help with complex
concepts

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Severe_acute_respiratory_syndr...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Severe_acute_respiratory_syndrome_coronavirus_2)

